#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Occult films

## OneSixTheAntiVirus

What are some of your favorite films which deal with occult topics?

----------


## SWM

i liked hellblazer because it was based off of my favorite comic book series.

----------


## ElNebuloso

The film "Redneck Zombies" comes to mind but I claim to be no film conisseure.

----------


## OneSixTheAntiVirus

> The film "Redneck Zombies" comes to mind but I claim to be no film conisseure.


TouchÃÂ©, bro : )

----------


## soloqi

The only ones i can think of at present are Dune, and Contact.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> The only ones i can think of at present are Dune, and Contact.


I very rarely watch movies but I would have to say Dune also and The Legend of Hell House.

----------


## isis

have not seen any Occult films but i love horror films

----------


## Jac

Are the Fantasy/Horror/Science Fiction generas being considered occult? Or is there more specifically an Occult genera that I am unaware of? I don't own a TV or frequent the movie theater... Of course I still have movies I like, but I wanted to have a clear knowledge of what we were defining as occult before making any social faux pas was made on my part.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I think we can just put it all down to anything that has to do with magick as Occult means hidden and where would we be, if we posted anything hidden so post movies you feel like in regards to witchcraft, magick or anything that is not Disney although Fantasia could apply. I do have two movies that is probably two of the best regarding hauntings and that is the Movie Uninvited from Dorothy MCardle's book. The other would have to be the original Haunting of Hill House.

----------


## S33k3R

The Prophesy.

The first one really blew my mind. Christopher Walken remains the man.

----------


## Skeptismo118

> i liked hellblazer because it was based off of my favorite comic book series.


Funny, that's why I won't see it (original Delano run).

----------


## Skeptismo118

Have fun kids

MySpace.com Blogs - Suggested Movies - Black Sun Rising Pylon NYC MySpace Blog

----------


## arkham

I would say:


The Ninth Gate - love this movie

----------


## OneSixTheAntiVirus

> I would say:
> 
> 
> The Ninth Gate - love this movie


I agree. I forgot all about that one.

----------


## Reinga

Sin Eatter was a good movie.

----------


## Nefilim

Probably the work of Kenneth Anger, Lucifer Rising etc, great stuff.

----------


## SWM

> Funny, that's why I won't see it (original Delano run).


Ah I loved it. I never see movies based on books with any expectations on it being tuned to the book. I liked the fact that he had a huge cross gun. I could never see Constantine with that ridiculous thing, which is why it was a good movie for me.

----------


## soloqi

Anyone here heard of Esoteric Agenda, it a documentary however it keeps true to the name.

I like to think of Fight Club as an occult film, talking about idividual freedom, questining the normal and refusing the be part of mainstream method of thought.

----------


## zoomare

The films of Alejandro Jordorowsky have been a great inspiration for me, especially "The Holy Mountain". Not only are they amazing films cinematically, but each scene is full of profound symbols and ideas. "The Holy Mountain" especially addresses the importance of not getting caught up in "spiritual materialism", and losing sight of the true goal, namely truth, and maybe an end to suffering.

The Holy Mountain (1973)

YouTube - The Holy Mountain theatrical trailer

----------


## Nefilim

> The films of Alejandro Jordorowsky have been a great inspiration for me, especially "The Holy Mountain". Not only are they amazing films cinematically, but each scene is full of profound symbols and ideas. "The Holy Mountain" especially addresses the importance of not getting caught up in "spiritual materialism", and losing sight of the true goal, namely truth, and maybe an end to suffering.
> 
> The Holy Mountain (1973)
> 
> YouTube - The Holy Mountain theatrical trailer


I second that, fantastic stuff.

----------


## Jac

It's a cheese movie but, the Ninth Gate with Johnny Depp had a cute concept.

----------


## Nachttoter

> Probably the work of Kenneth Anger, Lucifer Rising etc, great stuff.


I heard "Lucifer Rising" and "Invocation of My Demon Brother" are the best, but very low bugget.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I just saw one not too long ago. The Raven with Vincent Price, Boris Karloff and Peter Lorre.

----------


## Nachttoter

> Anyone here heard of Esoteric Agenda, it a documentary however it keeps true to the name.


Esoteric Agenda is to christian based. I think Zeitgeist and Wake Up Call! - New World Order are more into the main subject.

----------


## Nachttoter

If you're into the "satanic panic" thing you'll like these movies: 

_Satan's Blood
The Devil Rides Out
Suspiria_ 

I think these the best. 

N.

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

The Ninth Gate... best occult movie ever... and when talking about series ???
Supernatural have great concept... as far as i know about the occult, Supernatural got pretty close to the real deal...

----------


## soloqi

> Esoteric Agenda is to christian based. I think Zeitgeist and Wake Up Call! - New World Order are more into the main subject.


Zeitgeist was ok, but none of those cutting edge documentries have it all.

As for films 13th Warrior is an interesting one, Based on a book called Eaters of the dead.

Film adaptations of Alice in wonderland, and Gulliver's Travels are interesting, considerin the writers of the books were occultists.

----------


## S33k3R

Interestingly, "The Golden Compass" is actually quite occultish...Bill Pullmans "His dark Materials" book series caused a bit of a stir amongst mainstream Christians due to its "evil" undertones. Cool film.

----------


## Nachttoter

> I very rarely watch movies but I would have to say Dune also and The Legend of Hell House.


I like the Legend of Hell House, great movie! 

_N._

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I loved the movie. I remember thinking is preserving your spirit possible. I wonder if it has ever been done.

----------


## runswithscissors

Silent Hill was pretty eerie. Also I liked Stir of Echoes. I love horror movies. Also I enjoyed The Exorcist.

----------


## Artemis

The original Haunting, Legend Of Hell House, and The Uninvited

----------


## bakeneko

Eko Eko Azarak
Onmyouji

----------


## Nachttoter

> I loved the movie. I remember thinking is preserving your spirit possible. I wonder if it has ever been done.


Yes, I am also thinking about it, but who knows? I think all of our questions will be answered after death, other than that I don't know any other possibility. 

_N._

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> Yes, I am also thinking about it, but who knows? I think all of our questions will be answered after death, other than that I don't know any other possibility. 
> 
> _N._


Well make an appointment and I will meet you there hopefully not for a long time.

----------


## Xaeos Mergan

> What are some of your favorite films which deal with occult topics?


Great post OneSix.

My favorites are:

Indiana Jones
Star Wars
Lord of the Rings 
Stargate
The Matrix

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

The Ninth Gate was awesome. The sex scene was funny, what were the odds of both of them climaxing together?

----------


## S33k3R

who cares...that French chick was the HOTNESS!!. And the whole thing with her face morphing into the half devil and the flames in her eyes...thats just pure sexy right there. 

Rats...cold shower time.

----------


## serpent

Yes, devil chicks are hot.
That crowley movie was pretty interesting. I'd recommend it, it's a documentary with acted skits.
EDIT: I guess i should mention a film. Eyes wide shut! That's a badass secret society.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

> I liked the movie, Crowley. It is about Aleister Crowley.


i have been wanting to see this. but it looked kinda sketchy.

----------


## Veneficus_V

You know its funny, when i was back in high school, oh so many years ago now, i remember my English teacher who im quite sure in retrospect was a witch, putting up a poster when the ninth gate just got released, and i always thought i should watch it, but never got around to it. Upon all the recommendations here i am downloading it at the moment  :Smile:  cheers all

----------


## Great American Desert

DRAG ME TO HELL - was really quite awesome, especially if you're a fan of the Evil Dead films. It utilizes the same over-the-top horror film mechanisms that Raimi has used on his past masterpieces, and being the story of a young girl trying to fend off a demon that has been charged with torturing her and dragging her to Hell, it would fit the description of occult related film.

----------


## Veneficus_V

Ha, in that myspace link someone posted with all the movies it had the adventures of Baron von Munchausen right at the end. 

As a young child that was my all time favorite movie EVER , i literally watched that movie every week for over 2 years when i was very young. 

Haha, im going to have to find a copy of it, its such a good movie  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Found it, downloading, awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Veneficus_V

So i just finished watching the ninth gate on all you ladies and gentleman's recommendations, that was quite possibly one of the most amazing films Ive ever seen. 

Cheers for the recommendation.

----------


## ninfan

I am not fully sure if they come into the category of occult movies but here are the ones I really enjoyed watching. There are lots of otehrs but can't think of them right now.

Prince of darkness
Night of the demon
Rosemary's baby
Art of the devil

The movie which I am looking to watch soon is Faust. I already have it but just didn't get the time

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

> I love Rosemary's Baby. Mia Farrow is fine actress.


yes. mia farrow is great.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

oh.
well you're welcome.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

No, i haven't seen that.
i shall add that to my list of must sees.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

I usually go for the paranormal flicks.
but a complete fail was Twilight.
All i saw was a bunch of eye candy for hormone crazed young girls and gay boys. And it is the same with its sequel. And i must say, Robert Pattinson is the only man in that film who was not attractive to me.
If this was open to those young girls in the world, I'd probably get chewed out in seconds.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

i just saw a clip of the sequel.
and i must say, the kid thats supposed to be native american has a nice body.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

haha.
you should.
and he cut his hair too. 
so that was a plus for me.
that actor looked horrible with those flowing locks

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

yup yup.
it was funny. i saw the clip with my aunt present. and even she was impressed.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

yes she did.
she saw it with my sisters.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

well if anything looks like its a love story with sexy men, then she is up for it.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

haha.
i wonder how quickly the two of you could bond?

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

she is rather fun.
but at times she is quite materialistic.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

especially when it comes to gifts.

----------

